# Exposition on John, R. C. Sproul



## Megan Mozart (Oct 5, 2009)

Ligonier Ministries | John (St. Andrew's Exposition Commentary)

Just want a bunch of you to be aware of this... This should be good! I'll have to remember to check on this in another month, and you should too! 

If this is the wrong forum for this, feel free to move, mods. Sorry!


----------

